# GALAX RTX 2080 SUPER and GPU-Z issues



## paugarcia (May 1, 2020)

Hello there,

I have a GALAX RTX 2080 SUPER 1-Click OC graphics card and, or the card doesn't work well or GPU-Z doesn't. The motherboard is MSI MEG x570 ACE with Ryzen 3950X and Win10. The graphics card shows, as no UEFI, I cannot acces BIOS to download ROM and in advanced Nvdia BIOS shows empty. What is wrong here?










Thanks!

Edit: Added screenshot.


----------



## P4-630 (May 1, 2020)

screenshot?


----------



## paugarcia (May 1, 2020)

Edited the post with the screenshot.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 1, 2020)

I think we will see @W1zzard around to ask for some more details and maybe a test of GPU-Z.


----------



## W1zzard (May 1, 2020)

Very strange, never seen that before.

What happens when you click the button to the right of the BIOS version readout and try to save/upload the BIOS?


----------



## paugarcia (May 1, 2020)

This happens:


----------



## StefanM (May 1, 2020)

Since Galax forgot (?) a BIOS option in their Xtreme Tuner, you could try a BIOS dump with Thundermaster (Palit is the parent company of Galax).


----------



## paugarcia (May 1, 2020)

Trying that... I will update later. Should I upload the BIOS dump here?


----------

